# Rheum usually understand Hashi?



## lmitchell (Jan 1, 2011)

Do most Rheumatologists understand Hashimotos? Or do you have to have two different doctors? It seems with the cross over symptoms that they would have to have an understanding of Hashi's, Lupus, and RA. What is your experience?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lmitchell said:


> Do most Rheumatologists understand Hashimotos? Or do you have to have two different doctors? It seems with the cross over symptoms that they would have to have an understanding of Hashi's, Lupus, and RA. What is your experience?


I have been seeing a rheumatologist for years and she completely understands the immune system. If not for her, I would be a walking zombie and I even wonder if I would be walking at all; period.

That is my "personal" experience. Now; if we could only clone my wonderful doctor!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

While Andros is fortunate to have such a broad based rheumatologist who understands endocrinology, please remember that physicians go through a specialty for a reason. I think it would be a real stretch to assume that all rheumatologists fall in the same boat. It's the exception, not the rule.


----------

